# Carolina Skiff J-16



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a chance to buy a Carolina Skiff J-16 with 50 2 stroke. I was planning on using for fishing the flats in the bays and sound. Does anyone have any information, either positive or negative about this hull ? I did a search on the hull truth and did not find any additional information. Any information would be helpfull. Thanks


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I have a 2001 J16 that I bought over the winter and "remodeled" I love mine. I use it for flounder gigging primarily. Just be aware, it is a relatively small boat and has a flat bottom, of course, so running in ANY wind chop is really not an option. In my opinion, it's a little small to use in open bays a whole lot. If you plan on staying in mostly protected areas you'll be fine. They're great little boats, but they don't do windy conditions well.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a j16 rigged stick steer with a 25 2 stroke yamaha. We use it mainly in rivers and lakes, but we wonder off to the bay from time to time. 

I will say that it is a Carolina Skiff and they are known for their quality. I would agree. I fell asleep while coming home from a tournament and flipped it and dragged it COMPLETELY UPSIDE DOWN for about 20-30 yards down the side of the hwy and it came out with minor damage. Do that with any other fiberglass boat and tell me what the outcome is.

I do have 1 complaint, being it is a flatbottom boat, it can be difficult to troll with in wind in open water. But you can't hate it for that bc it is a flatbottom boat. 

All in all, I think you will be happy with it. A 50 on that thing should make it scream!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

My brother has a JVX 16 (I think that's the letters) it's a nice boat very comfy, bait wells front and back trolling motor etc. but in the wrong conditions the flat bottom will leave you looking for the dentist and/chiropractor it will beat you to death. It's also very wet, we came across the bay oneday and I don't think I have been any wetter in the shower. 

It's a nice boat but it will not handle any chop whatsoever.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I own a J-14, the one in my avatar pic thingy...love it!!! Though I second Tobiwan on the wet ride and back aches...it will beat you to death in rough seas, but the bonus is you can't sink  oh and don't take turns fast either, especially with a 50hp on the back...that flat bottom will skip sideways and then catch suddenly, which can scare the living S#&T out of you!!! Toughest boat on the water though, great investment if you have the chance buy it


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

jhamilton226 said:


> I own a J-14, the one in my avatar pic thingy...love it!!! Though I second Tobiwan on the wet ride and back aches...it will beat you to death in rough seas, but the bonus is you can't sink  oh and don't take turns fast either, especially with a 50hp on the back...that flat bottom will skip sideways and then catch suddenly, which can scare the living S#&T out of you!!! Toughest boat on the water though, great investment if you have the chance buy it


I've got a J-14 as well and agree with all of this.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will let yall know if we make the move on this one. Just looking for inshore boat to get on specks, flounder, reds, and spanish.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Had a J16 and loved it but was to small for family. That being said probably wont get another boat that is a flat bottom just for above reasons unless it was a heck of a deal! AU


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I love this little boat but it is little. Ours has a 50 4 stroke and runs like a pro. Handles well but it is a flat bottom and you will get beat to death in rough water. Makes an excellent flounder skiff or shallow water boat. Ours is about 6 years old.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

My college sailing team used one as a chase boat. In other words, it was abused as a bumper boat and for beer-fueled midnight excursions, and frequently loaded down with way more people than was wise. It was tough and the self-bailing aspect is wonderful. It's not a nicely finished boat, and it's wet and pounds, but I think they're head and shoulders above a comparable aluminum boat in terms of safety. Unlike a lot of flat-bottomed boats, I'd feel comfortable on one in the gulf on nice days. Just slow down in chop, unless you keep spare kidneys lying around.


----------



## makotuna (May 22, 2013)

I have a JV17 with a 30hp tiller, goes plenty fast. If there are more than 2 people on the boat i could see the need for the extra power, but the water conditions will more than often slow you down more than a third person. They are great skiffs, but at the end of the day they still handle like a skiff. Mine has a little V on the bow to help with the spray, but it still pounds 

Depending on what you plan on spending there might be better(bigger) options out there, as some people are mighty proud of their used carolina skiffs. Next step up would be a key west 15, mako 17, or the like. The Vs handle open bays MUCH better.


----------

